# The Worlds Largest Fighter Database Link



## Sub By Armbar (May 14, 2006)

*Thank Rush*


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

this is here for everyones knowledge to look up your favorite fighters etc.


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

So much for Sub By Armbar being a poor sport and quitter. Use this link: http://www.sherdog.com/fightfinder/fightfinder.asp? type in the fighters last name, first name, nick name, whatever and it will be there.


----------

